# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  The International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest (IAPLC) 2012

## Shadow

IAPLC 2012 poster

*Your Vote Decided the World's NO.1 Layout*

----------


## Shadow

IAPLC 2012 open for submission

https://www.iaplc.com/en/app/info.html

----------


## Shadow

6 days to go  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

5 days to go  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

4 days to go  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

3 days to go  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

2 days to go until closing  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

You submitted?

----------


## Shadow

you bet I am  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

1 day to go until closing  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

Close already?
Wonder this year will be 100+ tanks submitted :P

----------


## Shadow

today last day, go and submit if you haven't done so  :Laughing:

----------


## barmby

All the best guys

----------


## DanDan89

Where to see the layouts??

----------


## Shadow

picture probably start coming out around July, where participant start making their votes

----------


## barmby

I dont think it is a good idea.

----------


## Shadow

yes it is not a good idea, will see how it goes

----------


## VSGenesis

good luck folks! =)

----------


## Shadow

Countries and Areas Applications, total of 2,021 entrants from 63 countries
Japan 542
China 313
India 203
Malaysia 96
Hong Kong 76
Taiwan 71
Indonesia 61
Poland 58
Brazil 51
Thailand 45
Vietnam 44
U.S.A. 43
Spain 32
Hungary 31
Italy 30
Turkey 28
France 27
Germany 24
*Singapore 21*
Russia 19
Korea 15
U.K. 15
Ukraine 14
Serbia 13
Czech Republic 12
Canada 11
Macau 10
Mexico 10
Romania 9
Australia 8
Bosnia-Hercegovina 6
Kazakhstan	6
Philippines 6
Croatia 5
Qatar 5
Bulgaria 4
Lithuania 4
Portugal 4
Reunion 4
South Africa 4
Sweden 4
Azerbaijan 3
Greece 3
Macedonia 3
UAE 3
Bahrain 2
Chile 2
Colombia 2
Ireland 2
Mauritius 2
Slovakia 2
Switzerland 2
Argentina 1
Austria 1
Belarus 1
Belgium 1
Guatemala 1
Iran 1
Latvia 1
Moldova 1
Norway 1
Slovenia 1
Venezuela 1

----------


## 14litre

All the best to you, Shadow, and the rest of contestants from Singapore.

Shadow, for this contest, are we allowed to use styrofoam to create artificial rocks or other objects? Are fishes optional or compulsory?

----------


## Shadow

Few years back, only natural material is allow. However, lately the game rule have changed, even filter wool to create water fall is allowed. Previously this will receive heavy deduction.

----------


## tcy81

all the best  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

Latest news from IAPLC website http://en.iaplc.com/about/voting.html

Announcement of Top 200 layouts at the 1st round grading
• Aqua Journal vol.202 (coming out on July 10)
• IAPLC Official Website (July  :Cool:

----------


## barmby

Keep it coming : )

----------


## Shadow

Top 200 result out tomorrow, good luck for all participants  :Grin:

----------


## tiintinn

First time entry...cross fingers  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

Result is out, need to dwonload 26M from IAPLC web site, no 89 is my tank  :Smile:  *hint*...*hint*  :Smile: 
http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/index.html

----------


## tiintinn

Congras shadow! 

Too bad mine wasnt in the listing  :Smile:  will try harder next time...
Lots of inspiration scapes this year 

Cheers, david

----------


## G&A Associates

> Result is out, need to dwonload 26M from IAPLC web site, no 89 is my tank  *hint*...*hint* 
> http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/index.html


Hi there,
Congratulation, definitely worth the wait to view your full tank shot...take months to collect that Quantity and Quality of Rocks?

Hope to see more of various angles shot of the majestic tank..

Warmest regards and once again, Congratulations

----------


## felix_fx2

> Result is out, need to dwonload 26M from IAPLC web site, no 89 is my tank  *hint*...*hint* 
> http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/index.html


Later I go download. Hehe.

----------


## 14litre

> Result is out, need to dwonload 26M from IAPLC web site, no 89 is my tank  *hint*...*hint* 
> http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/index.html


wow! your tank is very nice, bro.  :Well done: 

I just browsed it briefly, will take my time to look through at it during leisure. it's pure enjoyment looking at this works.

No. 74 looks familiar, it seems to resemble the one from the mini aqua plant competition.

----------


## 14litre

there's too many scape that I liked. simply beautiful!

Entry 118 is very interesting. How did he/she managed to create the floating-rocks effect?  :Surprised:

----------


## sateman

Wow!!. Beautifully Stunning. I would rank yours amongst the Top 20 bro.
Really admire these talented people. Thanks for the link...will take my time to enjoy. :Smile:

----------


## xconnect.

ModShadow very nice tank the first thing that came into my mind was a bonsai theme am I right? And As bro 14 litre bought up tank 118 tank sure inspired from avatar kudos to that guy all tHe best :Very Happy:  .by the way this tanks can view at suntec?

----------


## Shadow

Thanks guys, glad that you like it.

Its a world competition, organize by ADA Japan, so no, it wont be at suntec  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

entry 74.

well done for a 31CM tank.

----------


## Shadow

yeah, well done, I think the sky background make it look bigger that it should. Its from Vietnam.

----------


## Shadow

Last 2 days to vote  :Grin:

----------


## Noobz

Very nice done bro. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

Last day to vote

----------


## Shadow

Hi Guys, the vote is now open for public, although it will not contribute to the total score  :Grin: .
http://en.iaplc.com/results12/popular_vote/

*hint*...*hint* tank #89  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

To those who are in the top 200, check your email because if you are in top 100, you will received email from IAPLC yesterday with the hint of your rank.  :Laughing: 

Congratulation to those who are manage to enter top 100.  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

anyone attending the party on Oct 27?

----------


## sateman

Bro shadow...how did you fare?

----------


## Shadow

prety good, at least same as last year but this is only preliminary result from 1st round votes. There still another round of votes by party participant  :Grin: . It might go up or go down further  :Opps:

----------


## sateman

Congrats bro...I see that yours is the top ranking in the online popular vote with 10322 votes.
Although not counted, hopefully it will be reflected in the final decision as well. Well deserved!!

----------


## tongyang

Hi shadow, breathtaking layout you have there! Congrats!
Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

> Congrats bro...I see that yours is the top ranking in the online popular vote with 10322 votes.
> Although not counted, hopefully it will be reflected in the final decision as well. Well deserved!!


I dont think it will last long  :Laughing: , withing 2 or 3 days tank no 48 will take over. This tank generate 500+ votes a day. I wonder if it is automated script or something

----------


## sateman

Aiyoh!! That one I also wondering..how come can become no:2. Honestly...more like "male organs" here and there..hehe.
Wah...pardon my bruteness!

----------


## Shadow

drop to rank 2 now  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

> drop to rank 2 now


 whats the URL to see current ranking?

----------


## sateman

> whats the URL to see current ranking?


Bro Felix, you must vote first then you can see the results.

http://en.iaplc.com/results12/popular_vote/

Come on Guys!..Lets Vote for our brother Shadow. You can submit many times. Keep your submission coming although it wont affect the results, just vote to show your support.

----------


## Shadow

thank you - thank you  :Laughing: 
If you are using hand phone (android or IOS) you can just press back button and vote again. Kind of screw up voting system  :Opps:  You can't do that with PC though  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

Not bad, this year I'm rank #*14* :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:

----------


## barmby

Awesome! Huge congratulations!!!

----------


## Shadow

Thanks, curently at japan no pc cant post picture  :Razz:

----------


## barmby

Pride of AQ : )

----------


## sateman

Wow!! Congrats! I personally think your work deserves better ranking. At least in the top 10 but big congrats anyhow!! Amazing achievement.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Thanks, curently at japan no pc cant post picture


Take more picture, enjoy the tour  :Smile:

----------


## hydrozam

> Thanks, curently at japan no pc cant post picture


Is there still an over-all ranking of all the scapes just like for the past years... enjoy there!

----------


## wilsonguppy

Woh! Didnt know that there is a an aquatic plant competition. Beautiful!

----------


## Shadow

> Is there still an over-all ranking of all the scapes just like for the past years... enjoy there!


They do have, at least from rank 101 and below. They complete list will probably out soon

----------


## wongce

bro Shadow !! congrats !! so we are expecting at least TOP 5 for you next year?? hehe

----------


## Shadow

Tough man, top 7 majority is 4ft and above  :Opps:

----------


## ahhuyeo

Congrate Brother~~ 

should set a target for you next year~~ top 7~~ pressure you.. wahahhaha

----------


## Shadow

Rank# 1 to 90 (I miss the 90-100  :Opps: )
1. Zhang Jianfeng (China)
2. Siak Wee Yeo (Malaysia)
3. Long Tran Hoang (Vietnam)
4. Song Pin Chen (Taiwan)
5. Yutaka Kanno (Japan)
6. Duc Viet Bui (Vietnam)
7. Truong Thinh Ngo (Vietnam)
8. Chee Keong Teoh (Malaysia)
9. Diego Marinelli (Italy)
10. Xuan Thuy Nguyen Thi (Vietnam)
11. Toshifumi Watanabe (Japan)
12. Wang Chao (China)
13. Su En Zong (China)
14. Robertus Hartono (Singapore)
15. Timucin Sagel (Turkey)
16. Bernice Sim (Malaysia)
17. Hidekazu Tsukiji (Japan)
18. Luis Carlos Galarraga (Brazil)
19. Leandro Artioli (Brazil)
20. Piotr Dymowski (Poland) 
21. Wei Cheong Chung (Malaysia)
22. Katsuki Tanaka (Japan)
23. Xue Hai (Taiwan)
24. Piotr Beczynski (Poland)
25. Cheng Jingqlu (China)
26. Haruji Takee (Japan)
27. Quan Nguyen Minh (Vietnam)
28. Renato Kuroki (Brazil)
29. Hiu Wai BEnjamin Chow (Hong Kong)
30. Kam Pui Kwong
31. Pasquale Buonpane (Italy)
32. Takayuki Fukada (Japan)
33. Michael G.W. Wong (Hong Kong)
34. Mike Senske (USA)
35. Han-Hsuan Chen (Taiwan)
36. Chung Ming wong (Macau)
37. Roberto Luiz Longargo (Brazil)
38. Leandro Campos (Brazil)
39. Jay Leung (Hong Kong)
40. Jirawong Laopiyasakul (Thailand)
41. Cai Guan Hong (China)
42. Cliff Hui (Hong Kong)
43. Xu Hong-De (Taiwan)
44. Zhan Yi-Ru (Taiwan)
45. Dariusz Piotr Dynowski (Poland)
46. Minoru Yamagishi (Japan)
47. Chow Wai Sun (Hong Kong)
48. May Kwan (Hong Kong)
49. Josh Sim (Malaysia)
50. Stjepan Erdetjic (Croatia)
51. Larisa Polishchuck (Ukraine)
52. Chow Daniel (Hong Kong)
53. Hacer Sebnem Turk (Turkey)
54. Kim Pulidd (Sweden)
55. N. Batuham Bayram (Turkey)
56. Fa Loy Lee (Malaysia)
57. Francisco Wu (Spain)
58. Jose Pericas Ramis (Spain)
59. Koji Nakamura (Japan)
60. Adriano Montoro Nicacio (Brazil)
61. Narongrit Dantragoon (Thailand)
62. Kwong Pin Chan (Hong Kong)
63. Maxim EEgorov (Russia)
64. Hideo Muku (Japan)
65. Pawel Iglewski (Poland)
66. Febiane Guido (Brazil)
67. Viktor Lantos (Hungary)
68. Georgi Chaushev (Bulgaria)
69. Kazuya Kato (Japan)
70. Takayoshi Miyaki (Japan)
71. Hironori handa (Japan)
72. Georg Werner Just (Germany)
73. Koji Kogure (Japan)
74. Su Yao-Long (taiwan)
75. Chutipas Narkkrasae (Thailand)
76. Thebaud Olivier (France)
77. Hao Hong Zheng (Taiwan)
78. Lucas Pii (Malaysia)
79. Andre Luiz Longarco (Brazil)
80. Bernat Hosta (Spain)
81. Masayoshi Sugiura (Japan)
82. Narto Tan (Indonesia)
83. Andreas Ruppert (Germany)
84. Mazlan (Malaysia)
85. Ying-Zu Chen (Taiwan)
86. Mikio Yamada (Japan)
87. M. Saidi Arif (Indonesia)
88. Vin Vilailak (Thailand)
89. Victor Blanco (Venezuela) 
90. Sumalee Dantragoon (Thailand)

See picture below for rank# 101-2021

----------


## tiintinn

Thanks for the updates  :Smile: 
Ranked #688  :Smile:

----------


## wongce

mine is ranked #1379.... wohoho... not bad for my lousy " nike DW tank" i thought i sure get below #2000

----------


## barmby

Winning is by taking part.

----------


## wilsonguppy

Oh where are the Singaporeans?

----------


## Shadow

Here is my tank  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

there is another Singaporean rank 99  :Wink:

----------


## barmby

Looking good!

----------


## juggler

Beautiful tank, Robert.  :Smile: 
Where to download the PDF of the results?

I got #398.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

The pdf not out yet, maybe this week. Those scan i got it from the party

----------


## barmby

What's stanchung result ar? 

Apology - AQ is the only forum i visit. Therefore, not sure about my dear friend : )

----------


## Shadow

Stan is 21, Wei Cheong Chung

----------


## Shadow

Official result is out: http://en.iaplc.com/results12/pdf/ranking2012.pdf

----------


## tongyang

Amazing achievement to be one of top 20 already, Shadow. Congratulations! Tough competition, all the tanks are so beautiful and creative. Must be a thrilling experience to be there.

----------


## Shadow

yeah, it was fun to be in the same room with people who have the same hobby around the world.

----------

